# Got my Bisley .45 back!



## TJay (Jan 14, 2014)

I got my Ruger Bisley back today.  I had sent it to Bowen Classic Arms to have the barrel cut down from 7 1/2 to 5 1/2 inches.  Front sight was replaced and I had the factory ejector spring housing (aluminum) replaced with a steel one.  Back in the late 90's I had Bowen tune it up with a trigger job and had the cylinder throats honed and replaced the factory sights with their Rough Country sights.  In recent years it's been a safe queen but I'm hoping to carry it in the field more starting this year.  Got a new Simply Rugged pancake to fit this shorter version so it's ready to go.  Now if I can just find some Starline brass...


----------



## blackbear (Jan 14, 2014)

NICE!!!Congrates on your new baby!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice.

Love the grips.  They are purty.


----------



## snake reaper (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice


----------



## kracker (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 14, 2014)

Good deal. Got a Linebaugh stainless custom made on a Bisley grip frame back before Ruger made them in stainless. Started out as a .44 mag. Cylinders rebored, rebarreled, Bowen rear sight, free spin pall, etc. .45 Colt also.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 15, 2014)

About 15 years ago I bought a Bisley Vaquero stainless in .44 mag and had it converted it to .45 Colt with rebored cylinder and a custom barrel.  It has fixed sights [eg no rear sight] but I can still shoot it accurately with my hottest 335 gr LBT loads.

I use Bowen rear sights on several other revolvers; the rough country rears are the best thing out there for a woods carry revolver and their adjustable field sight is 100% better than the Ruger factory.

Remember that the 'new' Vaqueros are not as strong [appx since 2005 production] while the 'old' ones can take about anything you can load.  Cylinder OD changed from over 1.7" to under, thats the best quick check.

Beauty of a gun you have there!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 15, 2014)

I have an old model stainless vaquero with the birds head grip frame in .45 colt. Screwed up and filed the front sight a tad too low to shoot the heavier cast bullets. Need to find someone to build it back up for me one of these days.
TJay, those Bowen Customs are mighty fine.


----------



## BornNRaised (Jan 15, 2014)

Beautiful pistol!


----------



## dturnersr (Feb 12, 2014)

looks like it's handy to balance now ...and those grips are purty too


----------



## TJay (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words Dturnersr.  The grips are from Letts but I don't think they are in business anymore.  Considering what the Bisley brings these days it's hard to believe I only paid $299 for it brand spankin' new at the Galyan's grand opening back in the 90's.  Course I got a little more in it with the upgrades.


----------



## 8pt1982 (Aug 15, 2014)

Love the Bisley grip.


----------



## Glock20SF (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a Clements 45 Colt conversion of a 5.5 inch blued Redhawk to go with my 500 Linebaugh 5.5" SS Redhawk conversion by Bowen with a set of Paul Persinger micarda grips.  Wish I could afford a NMBH conversion to 480 Ruger 5 shot.  I scratched my Ruger Bisley itch with a 5.5" SS .45 Colt with a spare .45 ACP cylinder.  Maybe an action job, custom grips and some Bowen rough country sights will cure the desire for a 480 Ruger custom BH.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 5, 2015)

Glock20SF said:


> I have a Clements 45 Colt conversion of a 5.5 inch blued Redhawk to go with my 500 Linebaugh 5.5" SS Redhawk conversion by Bowen with a set of Paul Persinger micarda grips.  Wish I could afford a NMBH conversion to 480 Ruger 5 shot.  I scratched my Ruger Bisley itch with a 5.5" SS .45 Colt with a spare .45 ACP cylinder.  Maybe an action job, custom grips and some Bowen rough country sights will cure the desire for a 480 Ruger custom BH.



It will still itch...sooner or later.


----------



## tgc (Feb 13, 2015)

jmoser said:


> Remember that the 'new' Vaqueros are not as strong [appx since 2005 production] while the 'old' ones can take about anything you can load.  Cylinder OD changed from over 1.7" to under, thats the best quick check.
> 
> Beauty of a gun you have there!



TJAY's gun looks like a blackhawk frame to me. Maybe I'm wrong though.

DITTO on the "beauty of a gun". It's a nice'un.


----------

